# Underwater Photography - guide!



## Overread (Mar 31, 2018)

So this isn't written by me, but a member on another forum wrote this up relating to photography underwater and I figured it was a good informative read and well worth sharing here for any who might be considering taking the plunge into the waters 

Underwater Photography - the extra challenges


----------

